# My 52g FBH planted



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I set this one up more like a creek ish maybe small river look for the scaping, the plants are a mix of tall and short much like a river, there is current and there is slag. All hardscape less the red slate came from northern illinois and the antler came from a buck from north central indiana.


----------

